# New Sonax Profiline polishes - EX 04/06 and CutMax 06/03



## Ebbe J

Hi guys,

Sonax released information on two new Profiline polishes some time ago. EX 04/06 and CutMax 06/03, (Cut/Gloss).

According to Sonax' scale, EX is very close to PerfectFinish in terms of achieved finish, although EX is made to work specifically on Dual Action polishers, and is labelled more as a 1-step product rather than a finishing polish. I have received a sample of it, and will be testing it on Rupes DAs asap, both in relation to PerfectFinish as well as some other products. It does seem runnier than the gel-like structure of PerfectFinish, which could help in terms of minimizing product residue on the pad. Oh, and both EX and CutMax utilize the Low-Dust Tech.

CutMax 06/03 will probably deliver the cut that Cut&Finish had trouble with on really hard paints. No sample received yet.

Have anyone had the opportunity to try any of these products? If so, please spill the beans :thumb:


Kind regards,

Ebbe


----------



## Flakey

Check with Porta, he works with these all the time.

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showpost.php?p=4510794&postcount=10


----------



## Ebbe J

So, here we go...

Currently working on a M635CSI. Deepers swirls and marks were taken care of with a compound, so this is only a finishing comparison of PerfectFinish and EX.

General paint condition after washing:

















Quite a jump further we're looking at what compounding left behind: 

















Sonax PerfectFinish on a white Rupes finishing pad via Rupes LHR15









Broken down and wiped off:

















The same amount as before, although Sonax EX this time:









Hologramming from compounding:









After Sonax EX on a white Rupes Finishing pad via Rupes LHR15:









Sonax PF again:









And EX:









A little silicone remover added to the mix, just to be on the safe side:









Still nothing:









Removed the tape:









Sonax EX again, after being wiped with silicone remover/panel wipe:

















And PerfectFinish:









It rarely happens in Denmark, but the sun was out for a peek.

Part done with PF:









And with EX:









And were it was taped:









*Quick thoughts on EX:
- Considerably longer working time compared to PerfectFinish, thanks to more lubrication
- End result very close to PF, although this was with the same pad/approach. 
- Softer paints or 1-steps should be able to benefit from with EX as it would allow longer working time with a pad with more cut or longer working time in general. 
- Still very little to no dusting!
- Way easier wipe-off than e.g.Menzerna PO85RE5/Super Finish, although same somewhat oily nature. 
*

More testing soon..

Kind regards,

Ebbe


----------



## Flakey

Thanks for sharing. Font have a DA but I may get one soon so the new polish was of interest to me. I am very happy with SPF on rotary at the moment though.


----------



## Porta

I had a little time playing with CutMax last weekend and I must say I was very impressed. The object was a Audi A6 from 2007 with a deep scratch from a parking lot. I prepped the Makita with a white, compounding, spot pad from Menzerna and added a small amount of CutMax. Spread on low rpm and then up to 1500 with some pressure for the first 2 passes, then I used no pressure and dropped the rpm to 1000 for the finales passes. It was very easy to wipe it off, similar to Perfect finish and it was almost no smell. A great thing since I don´t like the heavy solvent smell from Menzerna Fast gloss 400, who is/was my favourite compound. The gloss? Very good and since it was a silver metallic I just used a silicone remover and inspected it in the sun light; no holograms and a great gloss. Gave it a spray with brilliant shine detailer and was done.


----------



## lowejackson

Nice write up, thanks for taking the time to do this.


----------



## pawlik

Porta said:


> I had a little time playing with CutMax last weekend and I must say I was very impressed. The object was a Audi A6 from 2007 with a deep scratch from a parking lot. I prepped the Makita with a white, compounding, spot pad from Menzerna and added a small amount of CutMax. Spread on low rpm and then up to 1500 with some pressure for the first 2 passes, then I used no pressure and dropped the rpm to 1000 for the finales passes. It was very easy to wipe it off, similar to Perfect finish and it was almost no smell. A great thing since I don´t like the heavy solvent smell from Menzerna Fast gloss 400, who is/was my favourite compound. The gloss? Very good and since it was a silver metallic I just used a silicone remover and inspected it in the sun light; no holograms and a great gloss. Gave it a spray with brilliant shine detailer and was done.


Can You please compare CutMax with FG400 in terms of cut? Which one is more agressive? Will CM work well on wool pads? Thank's.


----------



## Porta

pawlik said:


> Can You please compare CutMax with FG400 in terms of cut? Which one is more agressive? Will CM work well on wool pads? Thank's.


Hard to say when I have a minimal experience with Cut Max, but according to Sonax this is a P1000 compound and I would say it´s a little more abrasive then FG400. I was, as I wrote, surprised of the performance. The lack of solvent smell compared to FG400 was a blessing. I think Cut Max will be out very soon.

EDIT

I have been told it should work great with wool pads as well as foam.


----------



## CleanYourCar

Porta said:


> Hard to say when I have a minimal experience with Cut Max, but according to Sonax this is a P1000 compound and I would say it´s a little more abrasive then FG400. I was, as I wrote, surprised of the performance. The lack of solvent smell compared to FG400 was a blessing. I think Cut Max will be out very soon.
> 
> EDIT
> 
> I have been told it should work great with wool pads as well as foam.


I think we have some of both of these on order, so really looking forward to trying them.


----------



## CleanYourCar

Porta said:


> Hard to say when I have a minimal experience with Cut Max, but according to Sonax this is a P1000 compound and I would say it´s a little more abrasive then FG400. I was, as I wrote, surprised of the performance. The lack of solvent smell compared to FG400 was a blessing. I think Cut Max will be out very soon.
> 
> EDIT
> 
> I have been told it should work great with wool pads as well as foam.


I think we have some of both of these on order, so really looking forward to trying them. If EX is even close to Perfect Finish then I'll be mighty impressed.


----------



## Ebbe J

Porta said:


> Hard to say when I have a minimal experience with Cut Max, but according to Sonax this is a P1000 compound and I would say it´s a little more abrasive then FG400. I was, as I wrote, surprised of the performance. The lack of solvent smell compared to FG400 was a blessing. I think Cut Max will be out very soon.
> 
> EDIT
> 
> I have been told it should work great with wool pads as well as foam.


Again, thanks for getting back on this.

I'm very excited to give CutMax a run now! It would also be very interesting to see how it reacts to MF pads via DA - both Cut&Finish and PerfectFinish do fine on MF IMO, and Sonax seem to grasp the whole DA approach.

Kind Regards,

Ebbe


----------



## sm81

Prices?


----------



## Porta

sm81 said:


> Prices?


Don´t know yet, but I would guess in the higher price range.


----------



## pawlik

Any news about CutMax?


----------



## sm81

No updates?


----------



## chewy_

Hope they release a super fine polish for sanding marks 5000 or finer.


----------



## pawlik

chewy_ said:


> Hope they release a super fine polish for sanding marks 5000 or finer.


Try Sonax Nano Polish, not new product but really good... Cuts like 106FA but finish is similar to 85RD/RE5


----------



## sm81

Nobody use this regulary?


----------



## mdpedersen

I tried Sonax Cut Max briefly the other day on a black Alfa Romeo MiTo which has about medium paint hardness, maybe a little bit on the soft side.

I tried very briefly with a yellow rupes pad on a LHR15 at first, but it didnt get rid of all of the swirls, but seeing as it was the first time using the product, I decided it was user error and not the product/pad that was the problem. I tried a second time, this time alot slower and with more passes (it has a ridiculous long working time) and this time it took out the rest of the paint defects (to be fair the car was wrecked with defects). Now the impressive thing was that for a compound it leaves a totally haze/hologram free finish and it didnt dust AT ALL with the yellow pad. The gloss of course isnt the best as it is still a compound in nature, so a polish after is still recommended at least on medium/soft paints

Next i decided to see what it could do if I stepped a pad up to the green rupes foam pad, and I wasnt dissapointed. In the same fashion as above on a new panel I worked it slowly for a good amount of passes, and the results were pretty spectacular. It removed all of the paint defects even the deeper RIDS and STILL produced a haze free finish and still didnt dust at all!

The compound is a 6 in cut and 3 in gloss and I think that is spot on with my findings. It cuts like a maniac and finishes haze free with a medium gloss, but add to that the no dusting and I think we got a winner!

The first test with the yellow pad not removing all of the defects, is as I said probably only because of user error on account of me not knowing the product yet. I will test alot more with the yellow pad as it is my go to pad on medium/soft paints, and I am sure with some practice it can deliver the same results the green pad did.

Sorry for no pictures but I am planning on doing a full review of the product once I get the time, but my impressions so far is that it does require a bit more patience but the results are well worth it!


----------



## CleanYourCar

Good to hear positivity on it. We should have some in stock the next couple of days and should make a lovely DA combo with the EX 04-06 for finishing.


----------



## The_Weasel

CleanYourCar said:


> Good to hear positivity on it. We should have some in stock the next couple of days and should make a lovely DA combo with the EX 04-06 for finishing.


I'll be popping up for some when you get it, got the 04-06 already


----------



## The_Weasel

CleanYourCar has the Cut Max in stock now, just been up to get some :thumb:


----------



## sm81

The_Weasel said:


> CleanYourCar has the Cut Max in stock now, just been up to get some :thumb:


Any reviews of these? Can Sonax EX 04-06 replace my OP Polish 2?
What about Cutmax? Do they have diminishing abrasive technology or not?


----------



## The_Weasel

I'm not that great at writing reviews but having originally bought 250ml of 04/06, I've since been back and purchased 1L :thumb:

Recently did my brothers Mitsubishi Colt which had a few marks on it and a badly scuffed front bumper. Went over the worst marks gently with some fine wet and dry and then used the cut max, totally removed any trace of sanding marks. Then I did the whole of the car with the 04/06 and was very happy with the results. Sorry didn't take any pics.

All those tiny scratches behind the door handles, again slight rub with wet and dry, then used both polishes by hand and as good as new again 

Long work times for poth polishes and no dust.
I was using ye olde fashioned porter cable, no fancy modern machine for me 

Sorry can't answer your questions directly.


----------



## chongo

The_Weasel said:


> I'm not that great at writing reviews but having originally bought 250ml of 04/06, I've since been back and purchased 1L :thumb:
> 
> Recently did my brothers Mitsubishi Colt which had a few marks on it and a badly scuffed front bumper. Went over the worst marks gently with some fine wet and dry and then used the cut max, totally removed any trace of sanding marks. Then I did the whole of the car with the 04/06 and was very happy with the results. Sorry didn't take any pics.
> 
> All those tiny scratches behind the door handles, again slight rub with wet and dry, then used both polishes by hand and as good as new again
> 
> Long work times for poth polishes and no dust.
> I was using ye olde fashioned porter cable, no fancy modern machine for me
> 
> Sorry can't answer your questions directly.


Hi mate what pads did you use.:buffer::thumb::thumb:


----------



## The_Weasel

For the cut Max firm yellow sonus pads.

For the 04/06 medium white sonus pads.

Could have used it again on finishing pads but there was no need as I was happy with the finish already.


----------



## James_R

The_Weasel said:


> For the cut Max firm yellow sonus pads.
> 
> For the 04/06 medium white sonus pads.
> 
> Could have used it again on finishing pads but there was no need as I was happy with the finish already.


This is exactly what I had in mind for this weekends detail.

Dave @ CYC talked me into buying the Sonax EX04/06 and I have Sonus SFX1 yellow for light cutting and Sonus SFX2 white for polishing, both brand new on the shelf in the garage ready to give it a whirl.

I have SFX3 blue finessing pads too - will report back informing whether I deemed these necessary.

Really looking forward to this new polish in the new DAS6 Pro Plus 15mm orbital


----------



## toni

Quick question on Sonax EX 04/06... does it gum up in the pads the same way as Perfect Finish does? Anyone used it on rotary?


----------



## pawlik

toni said:


> Quick question on Sonax EX 04/06... does it gum up in the pads the same way as Perfect Finish does? Anyone used it on rotary?


EX is more "watery" and was created in mind of bigfoot system. So it have some longer working time, gum up pads less than PF, cutting power almost the same. So for rotary i prefer PF but.... EX is more cheaper...


----------

